# EFFEXOR AND ADD



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

My husband has been diagonosed with depression, anxiety and possibly ADD. He was put on Effexor and is currently ramping up to 225 mg. He is experiencing nausea, dizziness, delayed ejaculation and delayed 'pee-ing' and is tired a lot. He is concerned about all these side effects so early as well as if they will last. Anybody with any thoughts/help? I will cross post on ON MAIN FORUM too.


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

bump


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

a liar doctor said to me that effexor have noside effect.it' normal every m.d. is a bastard.


----------



## mclark (Feb 11, 2003)

As with most anti-depressents, the side affects do show up early, and over the course of 2-3 weks begin to wane off. That has been my experience, and the experience of others I know who are using it. 225mg is an awfully large dose to start off with in my opinion. I personally started off at 75 and quickly upped that to 150. 150 might be a more ideal dosage, at least to start. I am now taking 187.5, 150 + 37.5. I had tried 225 but found it a little too much. The effexor I am taking is extended release, ( effexor ER ) it may be another option if that is not what he is taking now. The side effects you mention are pretty typical, but should wear off.Hope that helps somewhat.Mikeedited by MikeI just noticed the "ramped up" in your statement. If he is ramping up from 150 or less, I would recommend an extra 37.5 first. If he is ramping up because of the side effects, that might be counter productive. Take it gradual.


----------

